# Phil White on the versatility of Cervelo's line-up



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There's a nice video on Cycling News with Phil White discussing Ryder's new R5ca and the versatility of the Cervelo line-up.

Ryder Hesjedal's Cervelo R5ca and other team bikes at Tour de France 2012 - YouTube

Cycling News & Race Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Tommy D's black and silver RDca is quite the looker as well:

Thumbnail(67 x 100)

Small 240(160 x 240)
Small 320(213 x 320)

Medium 500(333 x 500)
Medium 640(426 x 640)
Medium 800(532 x 800)

Large 1024 (681 x 1024)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry, didn't work so here's the link:

Tom Danielson - Tour de France, stage 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Really interesting to see just how many of the team are riding the R Series bikes in the early stages of the TDF. S5s are few and far between. Good stuff, thanks for the links.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the links, good stuff...


----------

